

IPhone fantasies, Android phones realities: Android outsells it - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/iphone-fantasies-android-phones-realities-7000004154/

======
mtgx
Google pulled off what Microsoft couldn't with Windows Mobile. They made it
the "Windows" of smartphones.

